# Laptop für CAD-Ausbildung gesucht



## Jo7C7 (14. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei einer Sache weiterhelfen!
Grundsätzlich kenn ich mich zwar mit Hardware etwas aus, habe jedoch so meine Schwierigkeiten bzgl. CAD und den benötigten Anforderungen:

- Ich benötige ein Laptop für meine Ausbildung zum Bauzeichner. Ich schätze, dass die Zeichnungen also nie besonders komplex werden, ein Einfamilienhaus ungefähr. Die Anforderungen für größere Projekte später im Beruf müssen also nicht erfüllt werden.
- Zeichnen werden wir wohl nur mit Allplan in 2D, später auch 3D mit Allplan Bimplus.
- Der Preis sollte grob um die 1000 liegen, maximal 1300, wenn umbedingt nötig.

Leider kann ich nur ganz schwer beurteilen, wie hoch die Anforderungen sind. Ich habe mich jetzt länger umgeschaut in diversen Foren, meist wird dann auf die speziellen Quadro-Grafikkarten verwiesen, die leider schweineteuer sind. Ich werde dabei aber auch das Gefühl nicht los, das viele Zeichner auf diesem Gebiet durch die hohen Anforderungen im Büro etwas übertreiben und auch durch die geforderte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit eher auf sehr teure Hardware verweisen, oder liege ich da falsch? Es geht mir ja wirklich nur um die Ausbildungszeit in der Schule.

Hat hier jemand evtl. etwas Ahnung auf dem Gebiet? 
Kann ich für kleinere Zeichnungen (wie gesagt aber auch 3D) nicht auch eine normale Gamer-Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte nehmen? Es muss ja nicht super flüssig laufen, kurzes stottern hier und da würde mich nicht stören, oder wenn der Rechner ab und zu kurz einfriert bei einer aufwendigeren Berechnung. Es muss nur einigermaßen erträglich bleiben, ich muss eben nicht im Eiltempo Zeichnungen erstellen können.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!

Noch etwas: 
- Ich habe gehört, das Nvidia-Grafikkarten grunsätzlich etwas besser mit CAD zurechtkommen, stimmt das?
- Die günstigsten Quadro-Grafikkarten haben teilweise erstaunlich wenig Arbeitsspeicher (2GB z.B.), ist der Grafikkartenspeicher eher unwichtig im normalen CAD-Bereich? Aufgrund des Preises würde mir aber eine Gaming-Grafikkarte besser passen, solang es eben machbar ist.
- Gibt es bemerkbare Unterschiede zwischen AMD- und Intel-CPUs im Bereich CAD?

Hier zwei Beispiele, die ich gerade im Auge habe:









						Alle Laptop- und Desktop-PC-Angebote | Dell Deutschland
					

Zeitlich begrenzte Angebote für Laptops, Desktops und PC-Zubehör. Verpassen Sie nicht die Chance und aktualisieren Sie jetzt mit den neuesten Dell-Angeboten.



					deals.dell.com
				











						Alle Laptop- und Desktop-PC-Angebote | Dell Deutschland
					

Zeitlich begrenzte Angebote für Laptops, Desktops und PC-Zubehör. Verpassen Sie nicht die Chance und aktualisieren Sie jetzt mit den neuesten Dell-Angeboten.



					deals.dell.com
				




Vielen Dank ich Voraus!!!


----------



## thomasoeli (14. November 2020)

Guten Abend,

persönlich finde ich die Inspirions für CAD die falsche Wahl. Die Inspirions sind reine Consumer Notebooks und m.M.n. für solche Dinge ungeeignet.

Empfehlen würde ich dir da eher die Precision Workstation, weil diese auch im Einsteigerbereich (3000er Serie) bereits eine passende Nvidia Quadro Karte verbaut haben.









						Dell Precision 3550 – mobiler Workstation-Laptop mit 39,6-cm(15,6") | Dell Deutschland
					

Eine leichte 39,6-cm(15,6")-Workstation für 2D- und 3D-CAD-Arbeiten (Einstiegslevel) mit den neuesten Intel® Core™ Prozessoren und NVIDIA Quadro®-Grafik.



					www.dell.com
				




Die Workstations (Precision) sind genau für CAD Anwendungen gemacht, kosten allerdings auch etwas mehr. Die 5000er Serie hat dann noch bessere Quadro Karten verbaut.

Grüße


----------



## nonameguzzi (14. November 2020)

Meine Mutter ist Maschinenbautechnikerin und arbeitet mit CAD, durch ihren Arbeitgeber bekommt sie einen Dell Precision 7540 gestellt....

Das ganze hat ne Quattro T1000 mit 4Gb, nen i7-9850H mit 32Gb Ram und ne 512Gb PCIe SSD

Das ganze wird für deine Anwendung wohl etwas Overkill sein (und mit 3000€ Aufwärts auch zu teuer) aber ungefähr das Level darstellen was du anstreben könntest. Also nen recht neuer i5, ne Dedizierte Quatro Grafikeinheit, 16Gb Ram etc

Hersteller und Modell sollte recht egal sein in der Preisklasse für Gewerbliche Anwender erlaubt sich kaum einer grobe Schnitzer^^


----------



## thomasoeli (14. November 2020)

Die 7540 ist natürlich perfekt, aber ein 3550 sollte es als Einsteigermodell auch tun. Bzw. auch bei dem vorliegenden Budget. 

Du kannst ja auch mal nach der Precision 5550 schauen, die wird aber vermutlich zu teuer sein. 

Die 3000er Serie könnte gerade noch passen. 

Grüße


----------



## nonameguzzi (14. November 2020)

Mit seinem 1000 bis max 1300€ Budget ist der den du gesendet hast eigentlich echt gut dabei. Kann ja schauen was ob es das mit dem Campus Programm von Notebookbilliger nochmal preiswerter gibt ;D

Und ja der 7540 ist schon etwas Krass.... und ich dachte mein Geschäfts Laptop (Thinkpad 590) mit i5 8000er 16Gb Ram usw ist gut dabei.... naja ich mach auch kein CAD mit ;D


----------



## thomasoeli (14. November 2020)

Jap, die Precisions sind schon Klasse und auch ihr Geld Wert.


----------



## Jo7C7 (14. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Anworten!

Sieht so aus, als würde ich da mit 1000 Euro nicht weit kommen. Zum Glück sind die bei Dell gerade teilweise stark reduziert, wie siehts denn damit aus:









						Dell Precision 3550 – mobiler Workstation-Laptop mit 39,6-cm(15,6") | Dell Deutschland
					

Eine leichte 39,6-cm(15,6")-Workstation für 2D- und 3D-CAD-Arbeiten (Einstiegslevel) mit den neuesten Intel® Core™ Prozessoren und NVIDIA Quadro®-Grafik.



					www.dell.com
				



Precision 3550​Ursprünglicher Preis
 1.611,85 €        
 Neu
 1.098,29 €

Intel Core i7-10510U Prozessor (4 Kerne, 8 MB Cache, 1,8 GHz, 4,9 GHz Turbo, 15 W)              
Nvidia Quadro P520, 2 GB GDDR5            
16 GB DDR4-Speicher (1 x 16 GB), 2.666 MHz, kein ECC-Arbeitsspeicher
M.2-PCIe-NVMe-SSD-Festplatte (Klasse 40), 512 GB


Da die Ausbildung nur 2 Jahre geht möchte ich wirklich nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben, 
die P520-Grafikkarte ist wohl ne Einsteigerkarte im CAD-Bereich, aber wenn sie tatsächlich besser ist als bspw. eine RTX 2060, obwohl sie auch ja nur 2GB hat, dann werde ich den hier nehmen.
Leider ist der Preis bei größeren Quadrokarten sofort ein paar hundert Euro höher wie ich sehe.

Der Laptop hier müsste aber trotzdem einigermaßen ausreichen oder?


----------



## nonameguzzi (14. November 2020)

Das Scheint echt in ordnung zu sein....

Und das Argument wegen der Grafikkarte... eine RTX ist einfach nicht dafür gebaut CAD zu verwenden. Weder die Karte noch die Treiber^^


----------



## thomasoeli (14. November 2020)

Jo7C7 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Anworten!
> 
> Sieht so aus, als würde ich da mit 1000 Euro nicht weit kommen. Zum Glück sind die bei Dell gerade teilweise stark reduziert, wie siehts denn damit aus:
> 
> ...


Die Quadro kannst du nicht wirklich mit einer RTX vergleichen, wie @nonameguzzi schon sagt.

Als Tipp würde ich dir noch 3 Jahre Pro Support empfehlen! Ist auch gerade im Angebot.

Der Basic Support sitzt z.B. in Bratislava und arbeitet Scriptbasiert. Der Pro Support in Halle/S. Bei einem evtl Defekt ist vieles einfacher. Gönn dir das bei diesem System vorsichtshalber.

Denk dran, bei Dell läuft alles über die Supportlaufzeit. Das Wort Garantie musst du hier etwas streichen.

Grüße

P.S. An Gaming ist mit einer Quadro übrigens nicht zu denken.


----------



## Jo7C7 (14. November 2020)

Alles klar, dann hab ich mich jetzt entschieden.
Das mit dem Support werde ich mir bis morgen mal überlegen.

Zum Thema RTX<->Quadro: 
Von Lehrkräften hieß es zum Beispiel, dass Gaming-Grafikkarten schon auch gehen, im Internet aber eher genau das Gegenteil. Deswegen ist die Verunsicherung unter uns Schülern groß. 
Gerade auch, weil die Quadro deutlich weniger Grafikspeicher besitzen, jedenfalls verhältnismäßig. Das wirkt halt erstmal merkwürdig.
Aber es wird schon was dran sein, wenn ihr da so einstimmig seid. Da gewichte ich die Meinungen aus einem Hardware-Forum doch etwas höher... 

Vielen Dank an alle und noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## thomasoeli (14. November 2020)

Aber gerne doch! 

Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich bezüglich CAD noch nie mit einer RTX, oder Quadro verglichen habe.

Es ist vielleicht auch die Frage was CAD als Grafikkarte empfiehlt?!

Viele Grüße und ebenfalls einen schönen Abend!

Ich habe noch einen Artikel gefunden, allerdings wird hier auch ein Inspirion empfohlen.









						Daidi packt aus - Produkttests, Angebote und Kaufratgeber
					

Ich teste verschiedene Produkte aus den Bereichen PC, Technik, Haus & Garten und vieles mehr. Hilfreiche Kaufratgeber findest du im Blog.




					daidi-packt-aus.net
				




Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass die Precision das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist.


----------



## Jo7C7 (14. November 2020)

Also auf der Allplan-Website werden halt generell nur zertifizierte Grafikkarten empfohlen, nur Quadro/Radeon Pro.
Aber wer weiß schon, was das für eine Aussagekraft hat, wenn es um Einsteiger wie mich geht, die eher nur kleine Sachen während der Ausbildung machen wollen.
Vielleicht schreiben die lieber hin, was auf jeden Fall gut funktioniert und nicht, was evtl. noch als machbar durchgeht. So zumindest der Gedanke von mir.

Aber ich mein, es gibt halt so gut wie niemanden hier im Forum oder auch sonst so im Internet, der gesagt hat, eine normale Gaming-Grafikkarte wäre eine ernsthafte Alternative, auch gegenüber den kleinen Quadros. Also werd ichs jetzt auch lieber nicht machen.


----------



## thomasoeli (14. November 2020)

Okay, bezüglich Allplan machst du mit der Quadro und der Precision 3550 sicherlich nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Research (14. November 2020)

Hmmm.
2D oder 3D?


----------



## Jo7C7 (14. November 2020)

beides, hauptsächlich 2D schätze ich. Am Ende der Ausbildung wohl auch Bimplus, also 3D. Aber eben nicht zu große Pläne, wird immer in etwa ein Einfamilienhaus bleiben.


----------



## kmf (14. November 2020)

Jo7C7 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Anworten!
> 
> Sieht so aus, als würde ich da mit 1000 Euro nicht weit kommen. Zum Glück sind die bei Dell gerade teilweise stark reduziert, wie siehts denn damit aus:
> 
> ...


^^ reicht völlig aus, mehr Graka-Speicher brauchst nur bei riesigen Baugruppen. Eine Quadro hat halt den Vorteil, dass du treiberseitig mit schnelleren Algorithmen bedient wirst, was die Rechenzeit reduziert bzw. die CAD-Programme gegenüber Gamingkarten stark beschleunigt.


----------



## Jo7C7 (14. November 2020)

Noch eine Sache:
Die CPU ist eher nicht so entscheident oder?
Der Core i7-10510U ist ja doch nochmal n gutes Stück langsamer als der Core i7-10750H.
Aber sollten beide locker reichen oder?


----------



## thomasoeli (14. November 2020)

M.M.n. sollte das keinen großen Unterschied für deine Arbeiten machen. Bzw. würde ich etwas infrage stellen, ob du die Unterschiede dann überhaupt wahrnimmst.

Der U ist ein 4-Kerner, stromsparender und hat u.a. einen geringeren Grundtakt (1,8Ghz).

Die H-CPUs, in deinem Fall ein 6-Kerner, haben u.a. einen höheren Grundtakt (2,6Ghz) und verbrauchen etwas mehr Strom.

Anbei noch 2 Links zum Vergleich.

i7-10510U








						Produktspezifikationen
					

Kurzübersicht mit Spezifikationen, Funktionen, Preise, Kompatibilität, Design-Infos, Bestellcodes, SPEC-Codes und mehr.




					ark.intel.com
				




i7-10750H








						Produktspezifikationen
					

Kurzübersicht mit Spezifikationen, Funktionen, Preise, Kompatibilität, Design-Infos, Bestellcodes, SPEC-Codes und mehr.




					ark.intel.com
				




Grüße, Thomas

Edit: die Quadro P520M ist übrigens von Allplan 2020 zertifiziert und empfohlen.






						Grafikkarten Suche - Allplan Connect
					






					connect.allplan.com


----------



## Research (15. November 2020)

Wenn er fast nur 2D macht, brauchst du nur wenig, etwas CPU-Power.

Eventuell wäre ein Notebook  mit externer GPU interessanter.


----------



## ich111 (15. November 2020)

CAD geht ohne Probleme selbst mit integrierten GPUs, eine Quadro oder Radeon Pro benötigt man erst recht nicht.
Mit IGP ist dann halt immer etwas mehr Arbeitspeicher erforderlich.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es wirklich große Projekte, die ordentlich Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikspeicher benötigen, werden.
Das meiste läuft sowieso auf der CPU.
Sogar einfache Simulationen kann man mit einer 10-15W CPU in recht geringer Zeit rechnen.

Idealweise ein Gerät, dass das Aufrüsten den RAMs ermöglicht.


----------



## Schori (15. November 2020)

Selbst auf meinen surface pro 3 mit 4gb RAM und i3 kann man was mit CAD konstruieren. Bei größeren oder komplexen Sachen ist halt schnell der RAM voll und alles wird extrem zäh.😂


----------



## nonameguzzi (15. November 2020)

Auf meinem Pro4 mit m3 Prozessor würde ich das nicht Probieren wollen ;D
Meine Mutter hatte das ganze auch mal mit dem Privaten Laptop Lenovo T540p mit i3, 8Gb Ram usw probiert und ist jämmerlich gescheitert.
Wenn die Aussage steht das überwiegend in 2D gearbeitet wird sollte dir ein normaler halbwegs Aktueller Laptop i5 mit 16Gb Ram absolut locker reichen. Wenn du aber auch eben 3D Dinge darstellen möchtest würde das ganze schon zu einer dedizierten GPU übergehen.
Das Rechenmonster das meine Mutter gestellt bekommst wirst du aber kaum brauchen das sind dann schon komplexere Dinge^^

Und ich muss Fair sein.... der Dell von weiter oben ist für den Preis toll.... halt kein Gaming Laptop!


----------



## ich111 (15. November 2020)

Hab schon Baugruppen auf nem Pro 6 (4 Kerne, 8GB RAM) konstruiert. Das geht ohne Probleme, wenn die Baugruppen etwas größer werden wirds etwas rucklig und wirklich große (mehrere 100 Einzelteile) sind dann nicht mehr wirklich nutzbar, da ist dann einfach der RAM zu klein und die Bandbreite (IGP und CPU teilen sich ja den RAM) zu gering.


----------



## kmf (15. November 2020)

Also grundsätzlich ist CAD am Notebook ein mühsames Gefrickel. Ich benutz ausschließlich eine Workstation mit großem Moni zum Modellieren. Nur für Präsentation beim Kunden bzw. kleine Änderungen unterwegs benutz ich meine beiden W-Thinkpads. Ich verdien mein Geld mit Industrie-Automation u. bin seit ein paar Jahren selbstständig. Vorher hab ich das jahrelang bei einem größeren Unternehmen in leitender Position gemacht.

Im Studium kannst ja keine Workstation mitschleppen, da ist das kleine Dell 3550 ausreichend, zumal du ja geschrieben hast, dass der Haupteinsatzzweck vorerst bei Nemetchek Allplan 2D liegt und später bissel was in 3D, Rendern wird da bestimmt auch noch dazu kommen, denke ich. Mich wundert eigentlich, dass ihr im Studium Allplan benutzt.

Die, die meinen CAD, ob das jetzt Maschinenbau o. Bauwesen ist, ersthaft auf einem nicht geeignetem Notebook durchführen wollen/müssen - naja dann macht mal...
Nur würde ich hier nicht schreiben, dass man für CAD keine spezielle Grafikkarte benötigt. Oder irren sich da am Ende die IT-Fachleute, die in vielen Unternehmen sehr viel Geld in solche Hardware stecken?


----------



## Jo7C7 (15. November 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Im Studium kannst ja keine Workstation mitschleppen, da ist das kleine Dell 3550 ausreichend, zumal du ja geschrieben hast, dass der Haupteinsatzzweck vorerst bei Nemetchek Allplan 2D liegt und später bissel was in 3D, Rendern wird da bestimmt auch noch dazu kommen, denke ich. Mich wundert eigentlich, dass ihr im Studium Allplan benutzt.





kmf schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich ist CAD am Notebook ein mühsames Gefrickel. Ich benutz ausschließlich eine Workstation mit großem Moni zum Modellieren.



Es ist kein Studium, sondern nur eine Umschulung zum Bauzeichner und verkürzt auf 2 Jahre und auch nur für diese 2 Jahre nötig, deswegen sollte es nicht zu viel Geld verschlingen, vor allem hat nicht jeder von uns Schülern das Geld für größere, mobile Workstations. Und auch die Mobilität ist eine sehr wichtige Sache, deswegen auch nur eine Bildschirmgröße wie vom Dell 3550 und zu schwer sollte er auch nicht sein, da ich hier nicht nur für mich etwas suche, sondern auch für andere Mitschüler, die teilweise mit den Öffentlichen zur Schule kommen.

Bin jetzt aber doch etwas überrascht, dass einige hier schreiben, mit einer IGP zurecht zu kommen... 


kmf schrieb:


> Oder irren sich da am Ende die IT-Fachleute, die in vielen Unternehmen sehr viel Geld in solche Hardware stecken?


Daran musste ich auch schon denken. Es geht hierbei ja nicht um teure Projekte, die für eine Firma wirtschaftlich sinnvoll bearbeitet werden müssen. Uns Schülern geht es um das Verstehen und Üben. Deswegen wird ein Projekt auch nie größer als ein Einfamilienhaus werden, da einfach die Zeit in der Schule fehlt. 
Wenn der Lappi dann mal hier und da etwas hängt, falls doch mal etwas Aufwendigeres verlangt wird und länger braucht ist das kein Problem für mich, solang es die Arbeit nicht allzu sehr in die Länge zieht. Das vorher richtig einschätzen zu können, ist leider echt nicht einfach.

Ich brauche einfach eine gute Mischung aus: Benutzbarkeit/Preis/Mobilität

Ich denke, ich bleibe bei dem Dell 3550, für den Preis von 1.098,29 statt € 1.611,85 € (keine Ahnung, ob er ansonsten wirklich so teuer ist) kommt mir das schon ganz in Ordnung vor.


----------



## thomasoeli (15. November 2020)

Der Preis ist mit dem i7 und der 512er SSD in Ordnung. Firmenkunden würden über einen dedizierten AP bei Dell vermutlich noch etwas mehr Rabatt erhalten.


----------



## Research (15. November 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> [...]
> Nur würde ich hier nicht schreiben, dass man für CAD keine spezielle Grafikkarte benötigt. Oder irren sich da am Ende die IT-Fachleute, die in vielen Unternehmen sehr viel Geld in solche Hardware stecken?


Jaein.
Spiele GPUs können, je nach Generation/Modell gut mithalten.
Vor allem beim Multi-GPU Support.

Wenn es keine künstlichen Beschränkungen, aka, "DU DARFST NUR GRAFIKKARTE X UND TREIBER Y NUTZEN!!!!"
Denn wenn nicht, nutzen alle Spielkarten.

Die meisten Dinge die Konstruktionsbüros machen, nun, das benötigt nicht viel Leistung.
CPU mit +4 Kernen (weil weniger keinen Sinn ergibt. Dualcores bieten zu wenig Leistung/Geld). Takt ist wichtiger.
+8GByte RAM.
SSD.

Teilweise arbeiten die dann mit iGP.
Große APUs sind besser. Immer 2 RAM-Module.









						Schenker Via 15 Pro: Erstes Notebook mit Ryzen 7 4800H ohne zusätzliche GPU
					

Im Notebook sitzt ein 45-Watt-Prozessor von AMD kombiniert mit einem 91 Wh riesigen Akku – das ergibt lange Laufzeiten.




					www.heise.de
				





Was ist noch wichtig?
Akku?
Größe?
Gewicht?


----------



## Jo7C7 (15. November 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Was ist noch wichtig?
> Akku?
> Größe?
> Gewicht?


Akku spielt keine Rolle, da Strom immer am Platz ist.
Größe sollte bei 15,6 Zoll ca liegen
Gewicht sollte nicht zu viel sein, da wie gesagt einige Schüler die Dinger mit den Öffentlichen transportieren müssen. Aber das wird in der Preisklasse und Leistung eh nicht so ein Problem darstellen denke ich.

Also das sich die Empfehlungen bzgl. der Grafikeinheit jetzt sooo stark unterscheiden macht mich doch etwas stutzig.

Viele haben gestern NUR zertifizierte, dedizierte GKs für meine Bedürfnisse empfohlen und jetzt heute schreiben einige, ein winziger IGP, ohne Zertifizierung für CAD, ohne Emfehlung seitens Allplan, ohne eigenen RAM und mit allgemein sehr wenig Rechenleistung reichen für die meisten Dinge in Konstruktionsbüros...

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ihr nicht recht habt, ich weiß es ja auch nicht besser, aber mir kommt es schon seltsam vor, dass die Meinungen so auseinander gehen.

Ich stehe gerade gefühlt wieder am Anfang und werde einfach nicht schlau draus was ich nun brauche...

und dazu noch:


Research schrieb:


> Schenker Via 15 Pro: Erstes Notebook mit Ryzen 7 4800H ohne zusätzliche GPU
> 
> 
> Im Notebook sitzt ein 45-Watt-Prozessor von AMD kombiniert mit einem 91 Wh riesigen Akku – das ergibt lange Laufzeiten.
> ...


Dieses hat, wenn ich 16GB RAM und 512GB SSD auswähle, lediglich die stärkere CPU als das Dell 3550, dafür eben keine Quadro und keine 3 Jahre Garantie für fast den selben Preis. Hm...

Ich höre mir hier gerne weitere Meinungen an, aber werde wohl erstmal beim Dell bleiben, etwas Sicherheit brauche ich halt dann doch. Wenn die Dinger dann Probleme machen im Unterricht will ich mir nix anhören müssen


----------



## Zappaesk (16. November 2020)

Eine Quadro macht für den Anwendungsfall null Sinn. Zum einen ist die Komplexität der Zeichnungen (TS schreibt von überwiegend 2D) sehr überschaubar und selbst in 3D ist das was man als Bauzeichner so macht (TS schreibt von max Einfamilienhäusern) eher nicht so komplex.

Dafür tuts ein hundsgewöhnliches Laptop. Ggf mit großem Bildschirm.

Wir reden ja zudem hier nicht von einem Laptop mit dem Geld verdient wird, sondern zur ausbildungsbegleitung! Also bitte mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Wie viele Leute nutzen daheim CAD auf hundsgewöhnliches Hardware für ihren 3D Drucker? Dabei sind auch erheblich komplexere Themen dabei und es geht auch problemlos.

Beruflich nutze ich auch eine Quadro, allerdings sind die Baugruppen da mit über 1000 Teilen und rd 2GB wesentlich komplexer als alles was der TS je auf den Schirm bekommen wird.

Also nicht verrückt machen lassen, zumal, wenn dir von den Ausbildern gesagt wird, daß ne Consumer Karte reicht!

In nem Forum wie hier wird praktisch immer die große Lösung empfohlen, ob nötig oder nicht und hier ist es unnötig!


----------



## kmf (16. November 2020)

Ich bleib dabei, bei allen CAD-Programmen, bei denen OpenGL zum Einsatz kommt, das  ist quasi bei fast allen, macht eine Quadro wegen optimierten OpenGL-Treiber sehr viel Sinn. Nur bei den wenigen, wo anstatt OpenGL Microsofts DirectX-Schnittstelle zum Einsatz kommt, nimmt man die günstigeren Gaming-GPUs. Nur wenn der Faktor Zeit keine Rolle spielt, bei Hobby-Anwendung oder Bastelei, nimm einfach das günstigste. 
Alternativen zum Neukauf wären auch abgeschriebene oder Leasing ausgelaufene Workstation-Notebboks, welche durchaus relativ günstig weiter verkauft werden. Z.B. bei Luxnote in Hannover: https://www.luxnote-hannover.de/notebooks.html?cat=102


----------



## Zappaesk (16. November 2020)

Hier geht es aber nicht um möglichst effizientes Arbeiten an riesigen Modellen, sondern um vergleichsweise simple Bauzeichnungen von Einfamilienhäusern in der Ausbildung. Da brauchts definitiv keine Profikarte. Das ist nur unnütz Geld verbrannt! Wenn er dann mal in dem Job arbeitet und ggf auch größere Modelle bearbeitet, dann sieht es anders aus, bloß wird er dann ja auch seinen Rechner nicht selbst kaufen müssen.

Bissle Augenmaß wäre hilfreich bei einer Beratung! 

Zumal, wenn auch die Lehrkräfte davon reden, dass eine normale GraKa reicht für die Anforderungen, die gestellt werden, warum dann die große Kanone auspacken?


----------



## Vanessa631 (3. September 2021)

Hey, ich weiß dein Beitrag ist schon letztes Jahr im November gewesen. Ich hoffe jedoch für andere die mit der Bauzeichner Ausbildung beginnen wollen dies lesen und nicht den Fehler machen und auf all diese Antworten hören. 😅 Bestimmt haben hier einige mehr Erfahrung mit CAD als ich, bin aber wie du in meiner Ausbildung zur Bauzeichnerin und komme jetzt ins zweite Lehrjahr. Von unseren Lehrern wurde damals nicht vorausgesetzt einen eigenen Laptop zu besitzen, wir haben in der Schule mit PCs Unterricht und Hausaufgaben gab es erstmal nicht. Während Corona durften die Leute die es sich nicht leisten können auch im Büro den online Unterricht wahrnehmen. Ich habe einen Laptop und den hab ich nun schon seit über 5 Jahren und die beste Technik ist er auch nicht, da er nie dazu gekauft wurde um damit Mal CAD wie allplan zu zeichnen. Als ich es mir dann runtergeladen hab, wurde mir auch angezeigt meine Grafikkarte wäre zu schwach und es gab noch so paar Minuspunkte. Es wurde auch gewarnt, dass das Downloaden auf eigene gefahr besteht, im Endeffekt ist nichts passiert und Allplan läuft auf meinem Laptop genauso gut wie auf dem PC in der Schule. 

Fazit: Du hast dir hier von den ganzen Leuten teure Laptops aufschwatzen lassen obwohl du das alles in deiner Ausbildung überhaupt nicht benötigst. Mein Laptop hat damals vielleicht nur 400-500€ gekostet und war nur für den einfachen Gebrauch gedacht. Heißt für die Ausbildung als Bauzeichner ist niemand dazu gezwungen 1000€ für einen Laptop auszugeben, zudem man nicht mal einen haben muss! 
Ich find's echt blöd von all den Leuten hier die klar vllt richtig Ahnung von Laptops usw. haben, aber nicht daran denken das du es nur für deine Ausbildung erstmal brauchst und nicht um da was weiß ich alles zu konstruieren oder zu machen. 🤷🏼‍♀️😅 
Ich hoffe für dich du hast nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben nur weil es hier für nötig gehalten wurde. 

LG


----------

